# Salvaging Abandoned Sailboats..



## GypsyPirateDj

so i just hitched a ride on a sailboat from the VA to Key West ..and the cap'n was explaining to me how hurricares fuck up alot of sail boats (some sunken, some afloat) and alot of them are abandoned in harbours all around the coast (ive seen it for myself)

..and he says these marinas would be happy to let you get these eye sores out of their harbous, all you need to do is claim "salvage rights" on the boat and get a title transfer for somewhere around 25-50 bucks (depending on the size) and its yours.

so i would like to salvage a shit load of sailboats and fix them (via homemade sails, scraps and screws, and a lil' elbow grease) and eventually start a migrant colony of sea gypsies/pirates and sail around the world.. starting in south america, traveling up to chipas, mexico for the world gathering, then taking the western route through the panama canal and eventually crossing the pacific..

if anyone has any more information, or would like to be a part of this ..please let me know

..for the mean time ill be squatting around the gulf looking for abandon boats

(..oh and he says mexico's broke ass has a fuck ton of abandon boats)


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

I grew up on sail boats. I would be down to help.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior

I would be down, that'd be the shit. Ive heard there are a lot of abandoned boats in harbors and shit. Yeah I'd def be down to help out and be a part of the flotilla


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

Im in Everett Washington. I would have to find a way down there.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior

i once sailed a boat from chicago partially down to the gulf with this random old dude, so i have a little boat experience


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

I grew up around sail boats. when I was twelve my dad and I sailed from channel island harbor in California to Hawaii. took us twenty eight days.


----------



## Earth

worked on fishing boats during the early 1980s, kayked from 1975 - 1983, 2006 till the present day (including today).
Got a couple of sailboats I'm watching - one's abandoned that's tied up at the marina near me, the other's a trimaran with a full cabin which an old gent owns (and lives on??) that I know by face................


----------



## armflower

that sounds amazing if we get enough there could be garden ships


----------



## GypsyPirateDj

armflower said:


> that sounds amazing if we get enough there could be garden ships



great idea!

..i wanna brew some kombucha too


----------



## GypsyPirateDj

Earth said:


> worked on fishing boats during the early 1980s, kayked from 1975 - 1983, 2006 till the present day (including today).
> Got a couple of sailboats I'm watching - one's abandoned that's tied up at the marina near me, the other's a trimaran with a full cabin which an old gent owns (and lives on??) that I know by face................



where is this?


----------



## Earth

the fishing boats were out of Sheepshead Bay, NY - the abandoned sail boat is at a marina on the Housatonic River, CT (I believe it's abandoned), and the old man's boat is moored on that same river. Going to see if i cross paths with him today. The abandoned sailboat is small, would not be good for traveling in rough conditions - but that trimaran - bet one could sailt he world with it (assuming is was structually sound - as it looks like it needs a lot of work). Actually, if I can I'll see if I can find out more about that small sailboat as well, because now I'm curious about it too............


----------



## Earth

You know, a little off topic.... there's a retired couple that was traveling Europe with an AIRE Sea Tiger II in two duffle bags, and when they were not kayaking the Rhine, Thames, etc... they were traveling via double decker bus, rail, etc....

I've got one of those (among many other kayaks as I'm a certified kayaking adict) and I hope to soon add a sail kit to it via a person I know in the Pacific Northwest who runs a business called Kayaksailer (or something like that)...

Now, the very last woman I was involved with wanted (at the time) to go the sailboat route too.
She was looking to do exactly the same thing you are, and she may or may not be still on STP, and before you ask - no, I'm not going to mention her name as I've had enough grief once she moved from her new man via the interwebs - but it's a brilliant idea, I like it - just research what you at least need to to about the legalities of what you are looking into doing - not saying to be legal - just know what you might be up against should a foriegn or even domestic law enforcement type craft were to cross paths with ya....

Good Luck!!!


----------



## cheapsexandbooze

There are a bunch of abandoned boats on mooring buoys in the San Diego harbor. They were having problems getting rid of them. I'm sure they would love for people to come and take them.


----------



## hobogestapo

woodenboat magazine. com for free sailboats


----------



## decriminalizer

cheapsexandbooze said:


> I grew up around sail boats. when I was twelve my dad and I sailed from channel island harbor in California to Hawaii. took us twenty eight days.


----------



## decriminalizer

Id be down for grabbing something out of Everett with you, and trailing down the coast. Im in central califonia right now, but i have stuff stashed in oregon and washington, and if I dont want it to be lost, I gots to get it, so im coming that way... so, if your serious, we could look into it. I rarely have a computer. call me. 410-422-5410 heron


----------



## sierra conley

How's this coming along? I've never been sailing. It's on the top of my list of things to learn this year.


----------



## GypsyPirateDj

ive been sidetracked ..i just started seriously looking for a boat


----------



## sierra conley

hell yea. you're doing this in the states?


----------



## left52side

In florida,at least the county that im in they make it a pain to retrieve derilec or abandoned boats,it is a due process that takes monthes to complete,and it gets expensive. just the application from fwc is 300.00 to start.
not to mention the boat is derilec or abandoned so the repairs on a sailboat are costly.
I have done vast research on this matter ,being the only reason I came back to florida was to get a sailboat.
In the end really it is cheaper to buy a good condition or a fixer upper that still sails off the many online boards,such as craigslist.
Yo u can find boats in the 27 to 30 ft range for under three grand all the time in the tampabay area. or just florida in general.
And believe me it would cost three grand to think about fixing up a derilec boat that has been sitting for x amount of time.
Hope this helps you.


----------



## Matt Derrick

hobogestapo said:


> woodenboat magazine. com for free sailboats


 
i think you mean woodenboat.com. which also seems to have a decent forum.


----------



## hobogestapo

aye


----------



## EphemeralStick

well doesn't this sound all too familiar... best of luck though!


----------



## DregeDE

Good luck with that OP - not that its not possible, but . . .


----------



## Trocchia

I am a NAUI certified industrial diver by profession, this is what I do to make money in my spare time. Don't forget folks, an average sailboat can have between 2,500 - 6,000 lbs of lead in its' keel. The current price of lead is about 90 cents per pound, so with a 5,000 pound lead keel -- you do the math.


----------



## Asar

http://www.blueanarchy.org/

Check this site out OP. The dude who runs it also made a short documentary about salvaging a derelict vessel. You can watch it here http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/228817/detail/


----------



## Az Tek

Yarrr. Nom Nom Nom. I like tears. I'm down for some 'piwate' adventures. I've been an internet-spaceship pirate for 8 years. lol. some real world action is past due.


----------



## NocturnalJoe

Old topic yes, but good idea. I would be down for it.


----------

